
Bloomberg Plea: Ad-Blockers Disrupt the Experience - arunmoezhi
http://adage.com/article/media/bloomberg-ad-blockers-disrupt-experience/304299/
======
hackuser
I could live with ads:

* If I was assured they didn't collect my private information or track my behavior

Ads very rarely offer me something I'm interested in. They disrupt my
experience, but I could live with them under the above condition.

~~~
Finnucane
Or were free of malware. Also, if the ad servers didn't bog down the web site
loading.

------
whatsamattayou
I made an ad blocker for iOS that I popped up on the App Store so friends and
family can find it easily.

But lately, some websites seem to prefer displaying nothing unless the blocker
is disabled.

For those instances, I recommend using Chrome or Firefox. Then you can
experience the site unprotected, if you want.

Usually it's not worth it.

